# S scale horse and sleigh with passengers



## icrr (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm looking for the above for a Christmas scene. Does anyone know where I can get one? Thanks.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry, no help here..


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Sleigh w/ Horse*



icrr said:


> I'm looking for the above for a Christmas scene. Does anyone know where I can get one? Thanks.


Check Ebay...there was a couple. It's a little late for inventory, but you may find something at a store that carries Lemax. A.C. Moore, Michaels and Sears if they are close to you. I bought some items that were 40% off right after Thanksgiving. As soon as they discount, the items disappear. This late, Sears could be your best bet, or again, Ebay.

C100


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

The main problem I have with "S" is a limited selection of correct size figures and structures. Arttista has some, but not "winter scene" stuff. Lemax and Dept56 are even way too large for "O".
At least "S" now has really nice models of 1950s cars under the M2 name.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

*"S" Gauge Accessories*



Joe Hohmann said:


> The main problem I have with "S" is a limited selection of correct size figures and structures. Arttista has some, but not "winter scene" stuff. Lemax and Dept56 are even way too large for "O".
> At least "S" now has really nice models of 1950s cars under the M2 name.


I understand your point, but I have a lot of Lemax buildings that I have bought at end of season that were priced extremely fair that I use on my layout that are not "S" scale. I even bought a $100.00 merry-go-round for $10.00 that would not work....I fixed it. I refinished an AF Wayside Station that needed a bench. I made one that I did not like. So, I bought two pairs of Lemax benches, and a pair of sitting figures. Glued the benches together, side to side, back to back and installed the sitting figures(bought last pair). Very happy, but the figures are a little large. If you search this Forum for pictured layout or even on YouTube, you will see a lot of "mix and match" on member's layouts. I am not being at all critical of what you are trying to accomplish, but you may have to make something to accomplish your true scale that you desire.

C100


----------

